# Dont forget the Clocks go forward tomorrow !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
Well ladies that time of the year has arrived again the Clocks go forward   early hours of the morning 
But we all lose an hour   but atleast the mornings and evenings will be lighter yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    
Roll on the Summer  not long now ladies..........


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG

Why didnt I see this earlier ............ heres me sat waiting for Tescos to open    ​


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I hate it when the clocks change, it takes me days to get use to it and leaves me shattered all week. Thank god its my weekend off and im not on my 0430 starts! xx


----------

